# Water dragon pics



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

The lizard is not flash but the setting is ..... I think,


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 14, 2011)

i think the lizard is flash  i dont know what it is but water dragons have something cool about them...


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 14, 2011)

I think they're one of the most underrated lizards in Australia. Because they are so common on the east coast, people here take them for granted. People in SW WA would be delighted to have such a large, spectacular and conspicuous lizard as part of their local herpetofauna. Here in Port Macquarie, in tidal creeks in the town itself, you can see at least a dozen in a morning's walk. The large males in particular are simply spectacular.

Jamie


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 14, 2011)

Great pic Michael... love the smooth bokeh on that lens... (Canon I pressume, 2 or 1.8?)


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

Canon 400mm f2.8 yes, the bokeh is like a watercolour painting.
The same on this image:


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 14, 2011)

That pic of the croc is stunning, Michael!

Any chance you can email me a larger photo to use as a PC background?

Let me know...

Cheers, Sam


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

PM me you email address.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Canon 400mm f2.8 yes, the bokeh is like a watercolour painting.
> The same on this image:



Great shot as well Michael... I suppose that's why they carry the hefty price, you really can't beat a prime lens.


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 14, 2011)

Turbo my Gippsland Water Dragon | Facebook this is turbo my gippsland water dragon rescently bought a mate for turbo will post pics soon


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 14, 2011)

Love my water Dragon. been working hard to tame him up. eats a ****load and is about double the size that i got him 9 months ago.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 14, 2011)

This is Lexi. She is getting very tame, jumps onto my arm. Still skitz's out every now and then.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 14, 2011)

Not quite as good as your pics Michael but both creatures in one.


----------



## whyme (Jul 14, 2011)

waterrat, they're absolutely awsome photo's of the eastern. Can't get much better than that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you whyme and also thanks to my friend who lent me this fantastic lens.


----------



## Andie (Jul 15, 2011)

mummabear said:


> Not quite as good as your pics Michael but both creatures in one.



I nearly went blind trying to find the dragon haha. Is this at Australia Zoo? The place is crawling with water dragons and I enjoyed them almost more than the actual exhibits.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 15, 2011)

there's no doubt the quality of the photo!
so what was your lighting set up (if there was any)?


----------



## mudgudgeon (Jul 17, 2011)

my young bloke's little water dragon, it's about 4months old


----------

